# He thought the coronavirus was 'a fake crisis.' Then he contracted it.



## Robert59 (May 18, 2020)

A Florida man who thought the coronavirus was "a fake crisis" has changed his mind after he and his wife contracted COVID-19.

Brian Hitchens, a rideshare driver who lives in Jupiter, downplayed the seriousness of the coronavirus in Facebook posts in March and April.

https://news.yahoo.com/thought-coro...hen-163213420.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2020)

Yeah poor guy.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

If he was mocking the experiences of those who caught it, this is Karma.

If he was saying the national reaction is overblown, his being one more case no bearing on that opinion.


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2020)

Uh.....he's a wacko:
_"I do not fear this virus because I know that my God is bigger than this Virus will ever be," he wrote in a post on April 2. "Jesus is the King of Kings and Lord of Lords."_

What does religion have to do with a virus?

And, from his photo, he has a much-bigger problem than Coronavirus (pardon the pun)


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2020)

Ah there's no hope.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 18, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Ah there's no hope.


Here you go:


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2020)

https://news.yahoo.com/thought-coro...hen-163213420.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews

He changed his tune:  "In a lengthy post on May 12, Hitchens said that he was once among those who thought the coronavirus "is a fake crisis" that was "blown out of proportion" and "wasn't that serious."   ... That changed when he started to feel sick in April and stopped working, he wrote...Hitchens said he "had just enough energy" to drive himself and his wife to Palm Beach Gardens Medical Center on April 19, where they both tested positive for the virus.

"They admitted us right away and we both went to ICU," he wrote. "I started feeling better within a few days but my wife got worse to the point where they sedated her and put her on the ventilator." ..."As of today my wife is still sedated and on the ventilator with no signs of improving," Hitchens wrote. "There were a couple times were they tried to start weaning her off the ventilator but as soon as they've done that her oxygen level dropped and they had to put her back on the ventilator full time." 

"This thing is nothing to be messed with please listen to the authorities and heed the advice of the experts," he wrote. "We don't have to fear this and by heeding the advice doesn't mean that you fear it that means you're showing wisdom during this epidemic time."


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

Well, at least he had the decency to admit that he was wrong, and is trying to undo the damage.  Who knows how many people may have died because of his ignorant comments?

"God is bigger than this virus will ever be?"  What is this, an old time western with two swaggering cowboys preparing for a shootout?


----------



## squatting dog (May 19, 2020)

Hmmm, let's see... definitely overweight, and because of that, a good chance of having underlying conditions, and wow, he caught the virus. I wonder how many of us have caught this virus, yet had no major symptoms and merely got over it, But hey, let's find a naysayer and then have a smug laugh because he caught (what could be fatal in his case) the virus. No class whatsoever.


----------



## Judycat (May 19, 2020)

I was watching a Russian show where an investigator was doing a search of some dead guy's apartment and there on the shelf was one of those red caps. It was quite a surprise. When they went for the close up the cap was turned sideways so you couldn't see the writing on it. Haha. Da!


----------



## Judycat (May 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> Uh.....he's a wacko:
> _"I do not fear this virus because I know that my God is bigger than this Virus will ever be," he wrote in a post on April 2. "Jesus is the King of Kings and Lord of Lords."_
> 
> What does religion have to do with a virus?
> ...


Brian should practice taking selfies with his phone held up higher.


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2020)

Being that obese involves serious breathing issues - before any virus.  I know a couple of people who are his size & they have sleep apnea & have trouble breathing all the time.  That's why the life span of seriously overweight people is so short.
37 years ago, I was also that size.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 20, 2020)

The media loves to put out stories like this, especially when it gives them the opportunity to mock Christianity.


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

When Mt. St. Helens was about to erupt, and people were given plenty of warning and ordered to evacuate, a lodge owner named Harry Truman (really!) refused to leave.  Guess what?  He got killed.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Well, at least he had the decency to admit that he was wrong, and is trying to undo the damage.  Who knows how many people may have died because of his ignorant comments?
> 
> "God is bigger than this virus will ever be?"  What is this, an old time western with two swaggering cowboys preparing for a shootout?


No.  It is the words of someone who has strong religious beliefs.   Why do you feel compelled to ridicule?  

And I'd venture to guess that the total number of people who DIED by his "ignorant comments" is a big, fat ZERO.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> The media loves to put out stories like this, especially when it gives them the opportunity to mock Christianity.


I don't understand why any mention of a person's religious convictions is like a green light for the haters to make snide comments.   I'm an agnostic and the comments irritate me; what happened to live and let live?  It's like Christians are the last remaining unprotected group so it's open season.


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I don't understand why any mention of a person's religious convictions is like a green light for the haters to make snide comments.   I'm an agnostic and the comments irritate me; what happened to live and let live?  It's like Christians are the last remaining unprotected group so it's open season.


Calling an idiot an idiot is not ridiculing or mocking. _ It's called telling it like it is._


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 21, 2020)

The media makes a POINT of mentioning any posts about religion. They practically crowed when that pastor in Louisiana died of corona. The media is biased against Christians and Christianity. California opened the beaches but not the churches. We can't stay on lockdown forever. We are treading on the Constitution with jack boots.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 21, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> The media makes a POINT of mentioning any posts about religion. They practically crowed when that pastor in Louisiana died of corona. The media is biased against Christians and Christianity. California opened the beaches but not the churches. We can't stay on lockdown forever. We are treading on the Constitution with jack boots.


Virginia opened the beaches but kept "Social Distancing" rules.

Let _that_ sink in: You're playing in a 30MPH ocean breeze, but can't get closer than 6 feet because the virus might hop a ride downwind. They gotta be sitting in the state house rubbing their hands together in glee because "they gave us permission" to go outside and we're"so grateful" we'll do anything rather than have "the privilege" taken away.


----------



## Lewkat (May 21, 2020)

I am sure a lot of folks have had this virus in mild forms and were not tested, recovered and are now happy they are well.  My guess is some feel that they had a stomach flu or the like and in reality it was a form of the COVID.  It attacks all the systems and in my case it was my sinuses.  That was not fun I must say.  I still do not have a sense of smell or taste.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am sure a lot of folks have had this virus in mild forms and were not tested, recovered and are now happy they are well.  My guess is some feel that they had a stomach flu or the like and in reality it was a form of the COVID.  It attacks all the systems and in my case it was my sinuses.  That was not fun I must say.  I still do not have a sense of smell or taste.


Yeh, I recall your saying that.

Frightening stuff!  It can't be easy to have to force yourself to eat.


----------



## win231 (May 21, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I am sure a lot of folks have had this virus in mild forms and were not tested, recovered and are now happy they are well.  My guess is some feel that they had a stomach flu or the like and in reality it was a form of the COVID.  It attacks all the systems and in my case it was my sinuses.  That was not fun I must say.  I still do not have a sense of smell or taste.


15 years ago, I had what I thought was a bad cold.  Sore throat, congestion & cough.  After I recovered, I had no sense of smell or taste for a couple of weeks, even though I had no congestion at all.  It was freaky but everything went back to normal.
Maybe it was COVID; I read it's been here since 1937.


----------



## Lewkat (May 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> 15 years ago, I had what I thought was a bad cold.  Sore throat, congestion & cough.  After I recovered, I had no sense of smell or taste for a couple of weeks, even though I had no congestion at all.  It was freaky but everything went back to normal.
> Maybe it was COVID; I read it's been here since 1937.


Yes, I read where farmers have been inoculating their cattle against it for years.  I don't know how accurate that is as I haven't done any follow up at all.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> 15 years ago, I had what I thought was a bad cold.  Sore throat, congestion & cough.  After I recovered, I had no sense of smell or taste for a couple of weeks, even though I had no congestion at all.  It was freaky but everything went back to normal.
> Maybe it was COVID; I read it's been here since 1937.


Really?  Perhaps COVID19 is a different strain?


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

This is a new strain. That's why it's called a "novel" coronavirus.

Look at your obituary page. Mine is wall-to-wall full of old folks who have died of this virus. Many more than the deaths due to other causes.


----------

